
Master of the Unreal - Hooke
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2017/03/03/master-of-the-unreal-hercules-segers/
======
johnshades
Werner Herzog dedicated his part of the Whitney biennial to Segers. See him
talking about him here > [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/werner-
herzog-is-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/werner-herzog-is-
bringing-one-of-his-favorite-artists-to-the-whitney-biennial)

